# Some of my old watchdesigns:



## Black Star

Just reposting this stuff:

Chronograaf
ss case, 42,5mm excl. crown
dial cream or grey with black subdials
resp. hands and hourindex blued or sl
crocleather strap 22mm blue or brown by IWC 
movement: Poljot 3133 handwind








Limited edition canvas dial with matching Bond NATO:









Regulateur
Based on the Chronograaf, the Regulateur features a grey layered (darker tone of grey=extra layer) dial. Also as a special edition with piano-lacquered red dial background.
Together with the Chronograaf with corrected numerals here:









Pilot's Flyback Chronograph
Movement:Valgranges A07.211, modified to tri-compax lay-out and flyback function.
Case: Sandblasted steel, 42mm excl crown. 20atm/200m pressure tested
Crystal: Sapphire, AR coated both sides.
Bezel: 120 grid bi-directional. Black and sandblasted metal finish. Second timezone and Countdown functions. 44mm and large grips provide for easy moving even when wearing gloves. Super luminova marks at 12.
Dial: Matte black with sl hour marks and numerals. More important subdials oversized for easy reading. All subdials sunken.
Hands: White sl, lime green for chrono functions. Counterweighted central second hand.
Crown: Scredown and oversized for easy operation.
Pushers: Oversized, green mark to indicate flyback function.
Date: Placed at 6. Black date wheel
Strap: Fortis leather









1000m Diver
Automatic movement: ETA 2824-2
1000m depth rating.
42mm robust assymetrical black tegiment stainless steel case. 
60 grid unidirectional elapsed minute or countdown bezel with 20 minutes in orange.
Black dial, with orange lined super luminova hour marks.
Oversized orange minute hand, open at bottom not to obscure the hour hand. SL on all hands.
Case protected crown at 8, helium escape valve at 10.
Optional date between 5 and 6.

















A dress watch design:
Unitas 6498-1, modified to retrograde seconds. 41,5mm case, steel or gold, round or square. White enamel dial. Blued hands and blued applied numerals.
pics:
















:shock: :lol:

Another Pilot's watch:
Not historically correct I'm sure, but it has a retro feel I think. 
Movement: As the lemania 5100 is out of pruduction, a Sinn SZ01. Modified to singlebutton chronograph action and 24 hour time indication.
41mm steel case.
Chronograph with central seconds and minutes.
Rotatable bezel with mark.
Sloped inner bezel with seconds/minute indication.
Superluminova marks on dial and sl filled hands.
22mm leather strap, 'borrowed' from Hanhart.









A variation on the previous watch. No chrono on this one. Superluminova dial and mark on the bezel. ETA 2804-2 handwind with sl datewheel. Also tried a different 24 hour lay-out with 12 on top.









Some military inspired stuff.
40mm case, ETA 2824-2, screwdown crown, 20atm, Bund strap from Eddie.
A pretty basic watch, shown with some variations here:









Star Destroyer
Movement: Heavily modified 7750, with 24h time indication and flyback chronograph with central minutes.
Case: Zirconium oxide, matte finish. 43mm diameter excl. crown. 16mm thick. 53mm lug-end to lug-end. Screwed down case-back.
Flat sapphireglass. AR coated both sides.
Dial: Black (with a slight red hue). White super luminova hourmark and numerals.
White sl hands.
Double bezel: Second timezone; 120 grid bidirectional. Countdown function: 60 grid unidirectional. Sl mark at 12.
Protected pushers.
Screw down crown.
20ATM pressure tested.
Anti-magnetic.


----------



## MadBrdr

Have any of them gotten made?


----------



## Guest

The diver seems interesting, would like to see it in brushed stainless steel :-!


----------



## Black Star

MadBrdr said:


> Have any of them gotten made?


Not yet, but I'm working on some stuff at the moment.


----------



## MadBrdr

Please keep us posted. Your designs look very interesting and I would love to see some of them realized.

Yan


----------



## Black Star

Will do! 
Working with two companies, more info will most likely be available when production starts, probably later this year.


----------



## Black Star

You might have already seen it here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=9576
But I'd still like to tell you personally that the Scorpion Watch Company has asked me to design a watch for them which will be available in fall, this year. :-! 
Check it out here, you can even win one: http://www.scorpionwatch.com/


----------



## kris

Wow BS, There are some nice designs I would actualy wear :-! . The black regulateur and chronograaf are very nice, also the pilot and dress watch...

kwijl..<(dutch):gold


----------



## Black Star

kris said:


> Wow BS, There are some nice designs I would actualy wear :-! . The black regulateur and chronograaf are very nice, also the pilot and dress watch...
> 
> kwijl..<(dutch):gold


Thanks mate! ;-)


----------



## robred

I would certainly wear the 100 metre Diver would it be a 12hr chrono?
They are all great designs

Rob


----------



## SmashingHarlots

What does the chinese characters stands for?


----------



## bfgreen

Black Star said:


> You might have already seen it here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=9576
> But I'd still like to tell you personally that the Scorpion Watch Company has asked me to design a watch for them which will be available in fall, this year. :-!
> Check it out here, you can even win one: http://www.scorpionwatch.com/


BS - That's so cool, the watch definitely has your style and influence all over it. Congratulations, you're living my dream! Kudos.


----------



## MikalNY

old designs?? I can't wait to see your new ones haha they are really good


----------



## P. Loatman

If that regulator comes in white dial i'd buy it. The red seems interesting, red is one of my favorite colors, but i don't think i'd ever wear a red-dialed watch.

Are these still going to be made?


----------

